# 3 flute pattern bit ?



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone make a 3 flute straight pattern bit with upper & lower guide bearings?
I have searched and cant seem to find one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Floyd, you can add a bearing to the bit's shank and swap out the end bearing to match the diameter. If you are using a quality bit like the ones from Whiteside there is really no need for three flutes.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike said:


> Floyd, you can add a bearing to the bit's shank and swap out the end bearing to match the diameter. If you are using a quality bit like the ones from Whiteside there is really no need for three flutes.


Thank you mike


----------



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree that in most cases you won't need a 3 flute bit.

But if you want one, Magnate Carbide as several 3 flute flush trim bits to which you could add the second bearing, assuming sizes worked out for you.

I use one for doing this:







It may not help at all, but with a cut like that I spring for the extra cutting edge.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can also use a brass guide in your router table or your router if it's setup for one to take the place of a bearing...you can also use two guides on your router table once you have it setup for 2 of them..  one for the top and one for the bottom guides..

Just a note the more cutters on the bit the clearer the cut
==.

===


----------

